# Angel Reittier



## Monestir (15. April 2009)

Hei ho. Auch wenn es nicht in den allgemeinen "Ich will jetzt sofort endlich nach Ulduar rein" Tenor passt, weiß jemand etwas genaues über das angelbare Reittier? konnte man es auf dem Testserver schon angeln? Wenn ja, wo? 

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Terakos (15. April 2009)

Monestir schrieb:


> Hei ho. Auch wenn es nicht in den allgemeinen "Ich will jetzt sofort endlich nach Ulduar rein" Tenor passt, weiß jemand etwas genaues über das angelbare Reittier? konnte man es auf dem Testserver schon angeln? Wenn ja, wo?
> 
> Danke für eure Antworten



Ich weiß nur, dass das Reittier schnell im Wasser ist und wennschon dann World-Random ist....

Auf jeden Fall ein Hunter Item

EDIT: First


----------



## CashMoneyBro (15. April 2009)

Laut Blueposts in allen Schwärmen in Nordend.


----------



## Ridiculous (15. April 2009)

Terakos schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ein Hunter Item



not...

world rnd ja und eines der schwersten zu bekommenden mounts wirds wohl sein.

na denn petri heil


----------



## X3no (15. April 2009)

Sofern nichts geändert wurde und das Mount komplett rausgenommen wurde, aus welch unerfindlichen Gründen auch immer, dann wird es eine Schildkröte sein, die an Land recht langsam, dafür aber im Wasser enorm schnell - ich gehe von 100 - 150% Speed aus - unterwegs ist. Also wie ihre Vorbilder/Vorlage aus der Natur.
Wenn ich raten müsste, würde ich sagen, dass die berittenen Tuskarr schon das passende Model präsentieren.

Ciao


----------



## StrangeFabs (15. April 2009)

CashMoneyBro schrieb:


> Laut Blueposts in allen Schwärmen in Nordend.


Sicher nur in Schwärmen? Ich meine das war allgemein beim Angeln in Nordend



Ridiculous schrieb:


> world rnd ja und eines der schwersten zu bekommenden mounts wirds wohl sein.


Nordend-Angel-Random! Kleiner Unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





X3no schrieb:


> ich gehe von 100 - 150% Speed aus


60 ists afaik an Land, im Wasser 130 oder 150..sowas in der Drehe.


----------



## Monestir (15. April 2009)

Schildkröte neeeeed. Zusammen mit Täuschungskugel = Taure auf Schildkröte in IF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein geiles Bild.


----------



## Bacctus (15. April 2009)

Terakos schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ein Hunter Item





zu geil ^^


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (15. April 2009)

X3no schrieb:


> Wenn ich raten müsste, würde ich sagen, dass die berittenen Tuskarr schon das passende Model präsentieren.
> 
> Ciao



Jop das wäre Stylefaktor 100 in Og ^^ 

"Bin grad im Ah, ich komme direkt zur Bank"

.....5 Min Später...

"Kommst du mal ????"




Für alle jene Allianzler die Og nicht kennen. Das ist Luftlinie ca 50 Meter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (15. April 2009)

rausgenommen nicht... steht ja in den Patchnotes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber vllt hat es was mit folgendem Patchnote gemeinsam:

-Es ist jetzt möglich, in Tausendwinter zu angeln - und das Angeln lohnt sich!

LG Paci


----------



## Lord_Defiler (15. April 2009)

Ridiculous schrieb:


> not...
> 
> world rnd ja und eines der schwersten zu bekommenden mounts wirds wohl sein.
> 
> na denn petri heil


Wusste garnicht das Angeln schwer ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schwer isses nicht, man brauch nur ne menge Beharrlichkeit


----------



## c25xe (15. April 2009)

angeln stinkt ...

aber was muss das muss


----------



## StrangeFabs (15. April 2009)

Das Teil ist extrem selten...und btw der Screenshot
http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/7904/seaturtle2.jpg

zeigt: Nur Schwimmgeschwindigkeit erhöht (60%)..das heißt auf Land so schnell wie zu Fuß. Wie aktuell das ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (15. April 2009)

vllt ist es ja ein Reittier im weitesten Sinne....

vielleicht bekomme ich ja doch noch ein boot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowforce2 (15. April 2009)

Schon ein bisschen unfair für die, die Angeln nich geskillt haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ps: Ja,Mimimi,ja,ich bin selber Schuld,und ja,ich weiß,ihr findet es schrecklich,dass Ferien sind.

(Ziemlich viele Kommas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Terakos (15. April 2009)

Shadowforce2 schrieb:


> Schon ein bisschen unfair für die, die Angeln nich geskillt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



omg plx dont flame kid.

schon schlimm genug, dass der angelskill ultra geboostet werden kann mit 3.1 O.o


----------



## X3no (15. April 2009)

Naja erstmal heißt es ja eh für uns alle bis 15 Uhr warten.
Und dann ist wohl vor Ulduar, an allen Gewässern und bei den neuen Angeldaylies vorerst Diashow angesagt.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (15. April 2009)

Angeln wurde nicht rausgepatched... also lern es und gogo ^^

naja sieht geil aus aber 60% is was wenig.... da bin ich mit Wassergestalt + Glyphe ja fast schneller ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. April 2009)

im wasser 130% an lnd 60% speed


----------



## warrthor (15. April 2009)

Kurz und knapp ein absolutes MUSS für jeden Mountsammler.

Ich als Anglerfreund und Mountsammler kann es kaum abwarten die Angelrute ins Wasser zu werfen.

Petri Heil an alle Angler da draußen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monestir (15. April 2009)

Naja, ich bin eher der Minipet Sammler. Werde meine Zeit wohl erstmal auf dem Turnierplatz verbringen um bei den Hauptstädten das jeweilige Pet abzustauben. Hoffe die bleiben wie auf dem Testreal weiterhin ungebunden, dann kann ich mir auch noch die Hordepets holen. Naja, wir Gnome und Zwerge haben aber mit dem Bären eh das beste Los gezogen finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (15. April 2009)

Da hat sich ja Blizzard wieder einen abgebrochen beim Design von diesem Mount. Man nehme das Schildkröten Mount aus dem Trading Card Spiel und schiebe den Farbregler von grün auf blau. Gratz Blizz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taksoa (15. April 2009)

Gut, es ist zwar langsam aber vom Stylewert her will ich des trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin ich froh das ich angeln geskillt hab^^

So long...Taxi


----------



## Hishabye (15. April 2009)

Was will ich mit so nem komischen Mount wenn ich doch meine Wassergestalt habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalfani (15. April 2009)

Habe bereits die TCG Schildkröte, need noch diese.


----------



## warrthor (15. April 2009)

Monestir schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin eher der Minipet Sammler. Werde meine Zeit wohl erstmal auf dem Turnierplatz verbringen um bei den Hauptstädten das jeweilige Pet abzustauben. Hoffe die bleiben wie auf dem Testreal weiterhin ungebunden, dann kann ich mir auch noch die Hordepets holen. Naja, wir Gnome und Zwerge haben aber mit dem Bären eh das beste Los gezogen finde ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh das wäre fein..

Und ich gebe Dir fast recht, mit dem Bären habt ihr echt ein klasse Los gezogen, jedoch sind Skorpid und Fledermaus absolut nicht zu verachten bei der Horde.

Ausserdem ist der Orc-Knappe um einiges feiner als der "Milchbubi"

Ich sammel sowohl Reit- als auch Haustier daher ein unbedingtes MUSS jedes zu besitzen. Dann klappts auch mit den 75 stk (Pets)

Jedoch werden 100 Mounts unmöglich wenn sie immer alles rauspatchen (siehe Zul'Aman Bär , Bronzedrachen uvm.)


----------



## DANYDEDR (16. April 2009)

Ich habs inzwischen. 1. Schwarm in Nordend, direkt drinnen. Wenn das sehr selten ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht.

Ist übrigens ne kleine knuffige Schildkröte. An Land 60%, im und unter Wasser ebenfalls 60 %.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Viel Spaß beim Angeln :=)


----------



## Todbringer93 (16. April 2009)

naja für mountsammler pflicht 
aber stylewert... FAILED 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DANYDEDR (16. April 2009)

Todbringer93 schrieb:


> naja für mountsammler pflicht
> aber stylewert... FAILED
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jo das ist allerdings wahr   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (16. April 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Was will ich mit so nem komischen Mount wenn ich doch meine Wassergestalt habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wollt ich auch gerade sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alle anderen hf beim angeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (16. April 2009)

60% auf Lande, 133% zu Wasser!

MfG, Seryma


----------



## kingkryzon (16. April 2009)

viel interessanter für unsere angelfreunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.elsanglin.com/images/?i=the_5_ring_full.jpg


----------



## DANYDEDR (16. April 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> 60% auf Lande, 133% zu Wasser!
> 
> MfG, Seryma




Mir kommts trotzdem total lahm vor, kann aber auch an der Schwimmgestalts-Glyphe liegen ^^


----------



## warrthor (17. April 2009)

Frage !

Wo habt ihr es genau geangelt.. usw. bräuchte ein paar Infos.. angele schon den ganzen Tag aber 0 loot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ist wirklich selten

glück für die angeblichen 1ter schwarm-looter!


----------



## Sethia (17. April 2009)

Antwort ?

In jedem Schwarm in und um Nordend könntest du das Ding rausholen. Mehr Infos braucht man eigentlich net... *glaub*


----------



## Kleiderschrank (17. April 2009)

Was stimmt denn jetzt World drop oder nordend=?^^


----------



## Kanizo (17. April 2009)

Ich habs im Sholazaarbecken geangelt.In der Nähe von dieser Goblinbaustelle da. Ca 600 mal geangelt bis ich es endlich hatte.Ist aufm Land 60% und im Wasser 133%. Sieht genauso aus wie die TCG Schildkröte nur etwas dunkler/blauer.Ich denke es ist nicht wirklich schwer zu kriegen da andere Mounts die der TPD viel schwieriger zu kriegen sind und deswegen auch seltener.

MfG. Dazzi Aegwynn. aka Kanizo

Edit: Man kann es überall angeln. Nicht nur in Schwärmen.


----------



## Chiary (17. April 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1644617


----------



## Sethia (17. April 2009)

Edit: zu spät


----------



## Belsina5 (17. April 2009)

jo viel spaß beim angeln
gestern war echt viel los
naja mein mage macht sich immer extrem breit beim angeln *g*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (17. April 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Jop das wäre Stylefaktor 100 in Og ^^
> 
> "Bin grad im Ah, ich komme direkt zur Bank"
> 
> ...



stylefaktor 100 ist in og alles was sich nicht nach 2 minuten am hintern kratzt und keine rotze aus dem mund laufen hat


----------



## Zodttd (17. April 2009)

wow, mein erster doppelpost!!!!


----------



## Azashar (17. April 2009)

Die Schildkröte gibt es ,wurde gerade vor 20 Minuten von nem Kumpel von mir geangelt


----------



## Aerogear (17. April 2009)

Was mich mal interessieren würde, ist die Schildkröte beim Aufheben gebunden? Oder kann man die verkaufen????


----------



## BloodForce (17. April 2009)

Aerogear schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessieren würde, ist die Schildkröte beim Aufheben gebunden? Oder kann man die verkaufen????



Nein sie ist beim aufheben gebunden, sie kann in jeden Schwarm in Nordend geangelt werden. Der angel skill ist egal.

Kenne 1 der hat sie mit skill 110 geangelt.

Der Skill ist nur entscheiden was man nebenbei noch angelt also die schwarmfische oder nur Treibholz etc.


----------



## Seryma (17. April 2009)

Aerogear schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessieren würde, ist die Schildkröte beim Aufheben gebunden? Oder kann man die verkaufen????



Wer würde die schon verkaufen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wär natürlich bestimmt viel Wert, aber denke nicht das man sie verkaufen kann!


----------



## PöseKirsche (17. April 2009)

ein hordi hat die kröte gestern angelt 
sie ist 60 % im wasser schnell habe ich gesehen

MFG


----------



## Demitrius (17. April 2009)

BloodForce schrieb:


> Kenne 1 der hat sie mit skill 110 geangelt.
> 
> Der Skill ist nur entscheiden was man nebenbei noch angelt also die schwarmfische oder nur Treibholz etc.



Vielleicht irre ich mich ja, aber ich durfte erst ab skill 380 meine Angel in Nordend auspacken... sonst kam ein dickes fettes

 ääääääh, is net...


----------



## DominikS1992 (17. April 2009)

Shadowforce2 schrieb:


> Schon ein bisschen unfair für die, die Angeln nich geskillt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Man kann seit 3.1 überall angeln, auch ohne skill...


----------



## HordeCrusher (17. April 2009)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> rausgenommen nicht... steht ja in den Patchnotes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich glaub damit ist nur gemeint, dass in den muscheln in tausendwinter ca. das 5fache an fleisch und höhere chance auf perlen ist. ^^


----------



## Kremlin (17. April 2009)

Der eine sagt 130% im Wasser, und jetzt höre ich 60% im Wasser. Was stimmt denn nun?


----------



## c0mA (17. April 2009)

Also bei uns auf dem Server(Nethersturm) hats einer.
Hab ich heute morgen gesehen!

Ist ziemlich klein, aber irgendwie süß^^


----------



## Scrätcher (17. April 2009)

DominikS1992 schrieb:


> Man kann seit 3.1 überall angeln, auch ohne skill...



oh! Hab ich was verpaßt? Das würde ja bedeuten demnächst reitet jeder Bankchar vom AH zum 5 Meter entfernten Briefkasten auf ner Schildkröte! oO


----------



## Galatheya (17. April 2009)

Ich hab sie am Mittwoch (naja eher Donerstag ^^) um 1 Uhr nachts etwa am Haken gehabt und erstmal das ts zusammengebrüllt =) 
(Nein, nicht im ersten Schwarm, ich war etwa 5 Stunden auf Angeltour dafür...)

Sie hat an Land genausoviel Speed wie die TCG-Schildkröte => 0% und im Wasser 60%

wer nachsehen mag: Cenwen << meine Süße =)


----------



## Ikku (17. April 2009)

Bei uns hats gestern in der Gilde ein Priest geangelt... Will auch >.<


----------



## Daretina (17. April 2009)

hat sie schon wer außerhalb eines schwarms geangelt?


----------



## Galatheya (17. April 2009)

Meine ist aus nem Mantarochenschwarm südlich von Sternruh in der Drachenöde.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. April 2009)

Also Reiten an Land wie Stufe 40 Reiten im H2O sinds 130%


----------



## Erquu (17. April 2009)

Muss euch leider bei der Geschwindigkeit korrigieren
an Land: normale Laufgeschwindigkeit
im Wasser: 60% (wäre normale Laufgeschwindigkeit an Land)

hab sie gestern bei meinem 58. Wurf in einem Winterlachsschwarm in den Grizzlyhügeln geangelt.
Ist aber auch in jeglichen anderen Fischschwärmen in nordend angelbar und auch ausschließlich nur in diesen.

Hoffe es hat euch geholfen


----------



## Genker (17. April 2009)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> rausgenommen nicht... steht ja in den Patchnotes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



irgendwo hab ich gelesen, dass es das mount nicht in tw gibt. (War in irgendeinem Thread hier auf Buffed)
Lohnen tut es sich trotzdem in tw zu angeln, da ich innerhalb knapp 20 min meine 10 Fischmähler zusammen hatte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genker (17. April 2009)

Demitrius schrieb:


> Vielleicht irre ich mich ja, aber ich durfte erst ab skill 380 meine Angel in Nordend auspacken... sonst kam ein dickes fettes
> 
> ääääääh, is net...


Das war aber vor dem Patch oder?
Seit dem Patch kann man überall angeln.
In Gebieten bei dem der Angelskill noch nicht reichen würde kommt halt nur graue Items an den Haken die man verkaufen kann.


----------



## Cassiopheia (17. April 2009)

nochmal zum tempo der kleinen schildkröte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der tooltip zeigts ja ganz deutlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (17. April 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Also Reiten an Land wie Stufe 40 Reiten im H2O sinds 130%



falsch,
60% an land und auch 60% im wasser.
für jemanden mit wasserwandeln uninteressant, aber die Schildkröte sieht schick aus ^^


----------



## Cupertino (17. April 2009)

Stimmt es das die Chance höher ist, je höher der Angelskill ist? Ich habe 450Angeln+100Köder+20Angel


----------



## Daretina (17. April 2009)

das zum thema selten -.- zum kotzen wie viele die schon haben...

naja bei mir isses wie immer 500 fische aus schwärmen aber noch kein reittier :/ ich stell mich ma auf noch nen paar wochen angeln ein ^^


----------



## Rei~ (17. April 2009)

Und die Schildi gibts ausschlißlich in den Schwärmen?
Oder auch im stinknormalen Wasser?
*verwirrt ist*


----------



## Psamathe (18. April 2009)

Also ich hab die heute Nachmittag in der Drachenöde (See von Indu'le oder wie des heisst) an der Angel gehabt.
Beim zweiten Mal Angel auswerfen war die Schildkröte drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sie ist zwar unglaublich langsam an Land, aber hat schon Style, vorallem wenn man rückwärts reitet xD

Petri Heil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cupertino (18. April 2009)

Rei~ schrieb:


> Und die Schildi gibts ausschlißlich in den Schwärmen?
> Oder auch im stinknormalen Wasser?
> *verwirrt ist*


Ja, die "droppt" in ALLEN Schwärmen von Nordend. Ich frage mich nur ob es auf den Skill ankommt ob sie anbeisst oder nicht. Also ist die Chance bei einem Skill von 550 als mit 450? Können die die sie schon haben vielleicht mal berichten wie hoch ihr Skill war?


----------



## Rei~ (18. April 2009)

Mhm...hab jetzt glaub 4 Stunden geangelt und nix...
Gebs für heute auf, vielleicht hab ich morgen mehr Glück~


----------



## Bankchar (18. April 2009)

So selten kanns aber auch nicht sein, hab jetzt schon 2 damit rumlaufen sehen :s


----------



## jeef (18. April 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> So selten kanns aber auch nicht sein, hab jetzt schon 2 damit rumlaufen sehen :s



Denk doch mal dran wieviele sich das gerade angeln wollen. Da ist es ja wohl klar das
ein paar das teil auch rausziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfi1899 (18. April 2009)

jeef schrieb:


> Denk doch mal dran wieviele sich das gerade angeln wollen. Da ist es ja wohl klar das
> ein paar das teil auch rausziehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




 13 mitglieder von unserer gilde habens, ganze raid stammgruppe ging angeln, inerhalb von 20 min hatten es 10. ich erst nach 1h


----------



## Sertime (18. April 2009)

Das ist gut für questen im Wasser und man sieht bestimmt schicki aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (18. April 2009)

Wolfi1899 schrieb:


> 13 mitglieder von unserer gilde habens, ganze raid stammgruppe ging angeln, inerhalb von 20 min hatten es 10. ich erst nach 1h




ma ganz ehrlich .. labert nicht immer so nen mist oO


----------



## Schlaubel (18. April 2009)

hab schon nen hordi damit gesehen is ne schildkröte die flott durchs wasser schwimmt...


----------



## Deepender (18. April 2009)

n taure da drauf sieht geil aus, habe gestern einen gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (18. April 2009)

bin jetzt bei 160 engelsdrachenfisch, 100 winterlachs und 140 nesselfisch alles aus schwärmen und noch kein mount ^^


----------



## Phoenixfighter (19. April 2009)

Hab das mount eben bekommen und die geschwindigkeit ist nur im wasser 60 % an land normale laufgeschwindigkeit und als tip wenn ihr das mount farmen wollt die schwärme südlich von unu´pe respawnen ziehmlich schnell und sind auch nicht grad wenig   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steipilz (22. April 2009)

Rei~ schrieb:


> Und die Schildi gibts ausschlißlich in den Schwärmen?
> Oder auch im stinknormalen Wasser?
> *verwirrt ist*


 *mich auch frag*


----------



## Borbarad86 (22. April 2009)

Ich habs heute nach 3 Tagen und ca 2500 Fischen in den Grizzly-Hügeln in diesen Blauhimmelposten in der Winterlachsschwärmen geangelt. Mein Anglskill war 480. Ich werd wohl nie wieder Bufffood angeln müssen XD

An alle Mountangler. Gebt nicht auf.

Ps: An Land keine Bewegungstempoerhöhung und im Wasser 60% schneller.


----------



## Pluto-X (22. April 2009)

Habe heute die angelq im sholazarbecken gemacht, da kam links von mir ne Blutelfe auf so ner Schildkröte an und ist damit durchs Wasser ans andere Ufer geschwommen.
Ich dachte erst das wär diese Schildkröte vom TCG^^
Diese Schildkröte war aber auf jeden Fall sehr schnell im Wasser unterwegs!
Ruck Zuck war sie aus dem Sichtfeld, naja normales Reittiertempo im Wasser ist ja auch schon schnell im Vergleich zum normalen schwimmen.
Einen Nachteil hats aber. Wen ich fürs Bufffood angeln war, hatte ich immer viele Fische die ich selber nicht brauchte, die hab ich dann teuer im AH verkauft.
Wenn jetzt jeder angeln geht wird der Fischpreis wohl fallen^^


----------



## Smidi (22. April 2009)

Monestir schrieb:


> Hei ho. Auch wenn es nicht in den allgemeinen "Ich will jetzt sofort endlich nach Ulduar rein" Tenor passt, weiß jemand etwas genaues über das angelbare Reittier? konnte man es auf dem Testserver schon angeln? Wenn ja, wo?
> 
> Danke für eure Antworten



Einfach mal die Patchnotes lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

... kann man überall in Nordend erangeln ... mit viel viel Glück


----------



## Krobe (22. April 2009)

Monestir schrieb:


> Hei ho. Auch wenn es nicht in den allgemeinen "Ich will jetzt sofort endlich nach Ulduar rein" Tenor passt, weiß jemand etwas genaues über das angelbare Reittier? konnte man es auf dem Testserver schon angeln? Wenn ja, wo?
> 
> Danke für eure Antworten



Das Mount droppt in jedem Fischschwarm in Northrend. Die Leute mit denen ich bereits gesprochen habe sagten mir dass sie es ALLE im Sholazarbecken gefunden haben. Es ist btw. ein Beifang, kann also nicht entkommen.

Gruß


----------



## NaturalDesaster (22. April 2009)

Also ich hab es heute ( btw gestern abend ) bei der Angel Daily bekommen. in der Gefrorenen See vor der Boreanischen Tundra bim hinterherjagen der tiefseemonsterbauchschwärmen... nach ca. 1 std hab ich sie gehabt, weil ich das Questitem im inventar übersehen gehabt habe und einfach stupid weitergeangelt habe.
Gestern hat es ein gildi gefangen... also so selten scheints nicht zu sein


----------



## Monestir (22. April 2009)

Smidi schrieb:


> Einfach mal die Patchnotes lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn die ganzen (möchtegern) Flamer mal genau lesen und nachdenken würden bevor sie wieder sinnlose Ratschläge posten. Der Thread wurde Mittwochs erstellt als die Server noch down waren, d.h. Achievement war noch nicht einzusehen


----------



## peddy3008 (22. April 2009)

Da ich alles an Reittieren sammel was ich bekommen kann (krank ich weiss hehe) habe ich natürlich auch versucht diese süße Schildkröte zu angeln.
Ich stehe also mehrere Stunden und an verschiedenen Gewässern in Nordend und Angel was das Zeug hält.Bisher leider nicht viel.
Ein Freund aus der Gilde brauchte genau 10 minuten und hatte das Ding.
Tja so ist das Leben.Aber ich gebe ja nicht auf hihi.Drückt mir mal die Daumen das es bald klappt 

lg peddy


----------



## AoC.Virtus (2. Mai 2009)

vor zwei tagen mit angeln bekonnen, als ich gelesen hatte, das man ein mount angeln kann.
die letzte nacht von 0 - 6 uhr durchgeangelt (am see in der tundra), aber nix........
Heute eine stunde geangelt, mittlerweile skill von 354 und auf einmal,
BEEEEEENG "erfolg"fenster geht auf und die schildi aan der angel.

Nach zwei tagen, ist das ein gutes Ergebniss^^ und nun die Ratte aus Dalaran fangen.


----------



## Maxxxi (2. Mai 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> das zum thema selten -.- zum kotzen wie viele die schon haben...
> 
> naja bei mir isses wie immer 500 fische aus schwärmen aber noch kein reittier :/ ich stell mich ma auf noch nen paar wochen angeln ein ^^




Ich hab jetzt schon über 6k Fische geangelt und keine Schildi, also sag nicht das teil ist nicht selten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## andorana (2. Mai 2009)

habe es nach 4k fische auch noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich glaube eh das mindestens 70% der leute die hier schreiben das sie es haben NICHT haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Munzale (2. Mai 2009)

Ich hab sie leider auch immernoch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    ....dafür aber genug Buffood für die nächsten Wochen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf. Eines Tages werd ich auch beim angeln auf einmal das Erfolgsfenster aufleuchten sehen ;-)


----------



## Ladrion (2. Mai 2009)

Das Mount lässt sich überall in Nordend angeln und ist an land zu schnell wie zu fuß und im wasser +60% schneller  (habs schon geangelt^^)


----------



## markbergs94 (2. Mai 2009)

ich will einen pinguin xD


----------



## The Eni (2. Mai 2009)

kann man das auch schon mit lvl 50 fangen


----------



## Tabuno (2. Mai 2009)

Ladrion schrieb:


> Das Mount lässt sich überall in Nordend angeln und ist an land zu schnell wie zu fuß und im wasser +60% schneller  (habs schon geangelt^^)


Nur in den Schwärmen.


----------



## Grushdak (2. Mai 2009)

Habe zwar schon viel geangelt - aber dann länger gar nicht mehr.
Gestern loggte ich mich ein, flog zum Flussnabel im Scholazzarbecken und warf die Angel aus, in einen Schwarm.
1x 2x 3x und beim 4. Mal hatte ich dann diese Kröte.
Dabei hatte ich da aus 'nem ganz anderen Grund geangelt.^^

KA, wieviel Zeug ich schon aus dem Wasser gezogen habe - denke aber so mehrere Tausend ...

greetz


----------

